# (KOVR-Sacramento) Channel 13 is losing resources but gaining in ratings battle



## Mark Holtz

*Media Savvy: Channel 13 is losing resources but gaining in ratings battle*

They don't have a helicopter anymore. Their Web site recently stopped posting news updates. Their corporate parent took away their satellite truck a few months ago. Rumors surface almost daily that the station is about to be sold to this company or that one. They're significantly understaffed and generally overworked.

Yet everybody seems to be smiling these days in the West Sacramento newsroom of Channel 13 (KOVR).

And why not?

KOVR has somehow managed to turn tough times into good times, as the plucky station with the severe shortage of resources has been buoyed by a wave of positivity.

Full Story Here


----------

